# A small but happy brag



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Today I left the pups free in the house without incident for the first time!

My boys, Lucky (I thought you wanted a hole in the carpet right there) who is almost 3 years old and Rugen (the baseboards look better all chewed up like this don't you think) who is 21 months old did GREAT! I have always left my dogs free in the house, but it seemed like these two would never be ready... They were contained for my sanity, their safety and the house's wellbeing. I have left them out while I run errands before, but today they were out the entire time I was at work. Nothing was out of place and they were so much happier having spent the day together. This is their new reality and I couldn't be more excited.

That's all, I know it isn't much, but I was proud of them and wanted to share our little achievement.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That sounds GREAT!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think this is a huge achievement. i'm glad the dogs
did well. it's very nice having the dogs having free roam of the house. yes,







.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Doesn't it feel great when you have just one time without an incident.. Makes you feel hopeful it can happen again lol


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That's awsome!!!

Good boys!!!


----------

